# Blue Vein Oven-Baked Oysters



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2004)

Blue Vein Oven-Baked Oysters
Serves 4 @1 dozen each

4 dozen oysters in shell or in a tub/jar 
1/4 cup sour cream (light is fine but not fat free)
1/2 tsp. hot sauce
3 TBS fresh basil, finely chopped (parsley is OK too)
1 TBS fresh lemon juice
1 TBS butter or margarine
1 cup freshly made breadcrumbs (Panko is good too)
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 TBS blue vein cheese, crumbled
ground black pepper

Combine sour cream, hot sauce, basil or parsley, and lemon juice in a bowl.  Arrange oysters in shell on oven tray, *OR* divide bottled oysters into 4 ovenproof dishes.  

Melt butter in small saucepan, add breadcrumbs and garlic, stir until crisp and golden.  Remove from the heat and stir in the cheese and pepper.

Spoon the cream mixture evenly over the oysters and then top with the breadcrumbs.

Bake in oven set at 375F° (about 200C I think) for 10 minutes.


----------

